# Best way to clean up an iMac DVD drive?



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello

My iMac recently stop reading a few DVDs. 
At first, I thought those discs were just too old but now my iMac just won't burn new DVDs. What are the best ways to clean up that slot loading iMac?

Any ideas, similar experiences to share?

Thanks


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I had this problem with my Macbook Pro. I had one of these laying around:
Amazon.com: Allsop CD Laser-Lens Cleaner: Electronics

And it worked like a charm!


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks. 
I bought one cheap CD Laser-Lens Cleaner a while ago and then... I got what I paid for 

This one might worth a try.

I also thought about using the dust-buster but I'm kind of hesitant on this one...


----------

